# Need help creating a diet/training



## thetitan (Feb 6, 2016)

Current stats
25yo
194lbs
16% bf
5'10
Not using any gear
just drinking synth 6 as after workout and 5 g of creatine
 haven't recovered from the holiday weight yet

I can't find the right diet and nutritional requirements for my goals

10-12% is the goal, and i want to keep getting stronger while being 195- 200lbs

what are the protein carb fat requirements 

also what kind of training program would work?


----------



## emcewen (Feb 7, 2016)

Eat at maintenance, create a deficit with cardio, 1-3 miles twice a week. Eat around 250g of protein, 150-200g  of carbs, fill the rest with fat or more protein (4cals per gram of pro/carbs 9 cals per gram of fat)

Do 3 workouts a week,

Monday - chest and back supersetted, get 15-20 sets per muscle group

Tues- cardio

Wed- legs, again 20 sets

Thurs- cardio

Friday - shoulders (20 sets, hit each head of the shoulder) bi/tri supersetted, 20 sets for each. 

Sat/sun rest.

Do 12-15 reps each exercise.


----------



## emcewen (Feb 7, 2016)

* to build strength do 3X8 for compound movements, increase 5lbs next time you do the lift, only if you get 8 reps for all 3 sets.


----------

